# How long to wait



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I just finished re-sealing a 150g tank and have leak tested it every thing looks good. What would the wait time be4 I add any life stock. I have had water in the tank for few days and empty'd it . And repeated this twice. I was going to get some feeder fish and see if they will survive... but I don't want to kill them adding them pre maturely. Would like to hear your thoughts. I am sure lot of you would have re sealed tanks and have gone thro this situation.

The tank is going to replace my current 90g tank and will be a reef tank as well.
Thank you for your time in advance. I will try and add some pics later


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Most people are afraid to re-seal the huge tanks like yours- They buy another tank. I must commend you for doing it. I myself recently resealed my 180 and it was a chore and a half ( I had to do it over and over again because it continuously leaked). I learned that not all sealants are the same. Thanks to FLAVIO, he put me onto the professional grade sealant and it worked like a charm!

Once my tank was sealed I did 2 water changes 2 days apart to rid of any trace chemicals in either the sealant or the rubbing alcohol. Then I filled it up again and started to salt it and plumb it. And that worked for me.

A good portion of the problem is done- you successfully sealed the tank. wash it twice and you are good to go!!

send pics soon (we all love a good pic of ANYTHING).


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

i will run the pump with little carbon in the temp sump for a few more days and do a water change. then, i am planning to put some feeder fish to see if they survive. The tank is in the garage now and still testing be4 i take it inisde the house.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That's a monster!! Can't wait to see it up and running


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

yes Dave it is kinda deep its going to be a task to keep the glass clean or pick up some thing thats dropped on the floor of the tank. I have to buy one of those long "pick-up" forceps.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

or get some swim trunks!


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

She's a good looking tank there!


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Did one more wash and filled the tank and testing with a fresh water gaint Dino I had in my other tank. I only hope he won't go belly up. WTer parameters are good and I placed a bag of carbon in the temp sump (just a plastic container) just to take out any impurities still there. Hope it works!


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Three days now and the fish seems happy and eating! Now I have to get ready to move! Scary hoping to do it when I get a few days off together. I only hope I won't stress out the fish during the switch. Will update as things happen.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I feel like teasing you about it sitting on the 2X4 pile but it would be purely out of jealousy. Good luck to you as it seems you provided a good seal.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

The big day to move the tank inside the house and string up is approaching. Taking a few days off and making arrangement to have few helpers to lift the monster. Hope the logs will hold the tank in place until then. Thanks for all the encouragement.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*up and running*

Finally its up and running. Everyone seems happy


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice tank, what size is it?


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

it is 48x24 foot print with 33" height.


----------

